# Clout archery



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I was asked to post here that some of you could help me.
We want to set up a long distance shoot on our clubs 500 yd rifle range. 
I was thinking about 250 to 300 yard shots.
Circles painted on the ground or flags for the shooters to aim for.
Have any of you shot this type of archery?
What are some things I should be aware of? Any advise is welcome.
Thank you.
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeperforlife (Jun 20, 2007)

Hmm sounds like it could be fun. How would you score it though? Point of impact or where the arrow stops? Depending on the speed of the bow being shot you could have some radically different angles coming toward the target, i think? Im maybe overthinking it  Id try it.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

You are likely talking about the "Battle Clout Round" and if you've never shot one...OMG....THIS is a ton of fun, my friends!!! 
Here are some links about it: I think you could contact the Oregon Club to get more information:
http://taoregon.com/ppm/pyhandout.html

Here is a specific link that gives you the distances and stuff:

http://www.centenaryarchers.gil.com.au/archery.htm#Clout Archery

Here is something else that will help you!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clout_archery

One more GREAT GAME is "Archery Golf"...once again, this is a blast, but requires quite a bit of additional equipment to do it right...AND...a golf course that will allow you onto it to shoot a round of Archery Golf. I personally knew the inventor of Archery Golf, Charles Minnoch, from Ohio. He wrote a book about it, but I think the book is out of print. He owned many acres of land, and in addition to field, 3-D, and an International course, he had an Archery Golf course as well. I think that is still going in Ohio...Seems I recall Potowatamee Bowmen, or something like that?

One of the good things and one quite funny about archery golf is how people shooting with RECURVED bows kick the snot out of people with COMPOUNDS with regard to DISTANCE shot on the "Drive"!! The Recurved bow shooters almost always had more cast out of their bows than the compounders; used to drive compounders nuts! ROFLMAO. SPEED isn't everything, and in archery golf, those first two "distance shots" ARE important.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

From what I have read so far you measure from the target (flag) withing a certain distance scores different amounts, the further from the target the lower the score.
Guess I need to get a tape measure.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Clout shooting is better shot and probable more fun with traditional equipment, same with archery golf. Arrows with feathers an flu-flu are fun to watch fly thru the air.


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

I think the distance is 165 meters, with a 15 meter diameter circle with 5 concentric rings. I am not sure of the points or how many arrows each archer shoots. The FITA website has the best info on the round.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

All the links you guys sent me are very helpful and thank you.
I printed some of.them to submit to the club officers.
Now to just get the gun guys to give up the range for a day.
Luckily a couple of the officers are on board. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

